# home theater system setup help plz



## dalegilbert (Mar 10, 2010)

i am setting up a rca home theater system my fiance just bought me for my birthday, and i have it all wired up correctly and when i run the test it works(like sound comes out of each speaker in turn) but i guess i dont have it hooked up to my tv right cuz i cant get the tv sound to come out of the speakers, ;( plz help, thx in advance


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

dale, welcome to TSF :wave:

I'm assuming that you have cables from the TV "Audio Out" to the RCA. If so, you have to go into the menu of the TV and tell it to send sound to external speakers. 

If you have it hooked up directly from a cable or Sat box, you have to tell the RCA to look for the signal at the input you used.

Write back and give more details (make and model numbers, how you have it wired, etc) and we'll get you up and running.


----------

